# TSC impliments



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We just recently purchased a John Deere 3520 with a loader, back blade, and iMatch. I am looking into getting a 3pt bale spear, post hole digger, and related impliments, but I don't know how they will work. I was told by the JD dealer themselves that the Frontier post hole diggers are poor quality and they are not as good as the TSC ones. IS this the same with bale spears. Also, are TSC impliments compatible with imatch, if not, what brand are?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I suspect the post hole digger is not going to work well with the iMatch. The other stuff should. Not sure I would want the rotary cutter on iMatch either. Most of the impliments at TSC are pretty good quality for the dollar spent. I would not think there would be much difference with their bale spear. Unless you will be using really small round bales, you will be taxing that 3520 to the limits and then some. As far as the top of the line impliments go, Land Pride is a strong contender as is Woods and there are others but Land Pride probably has the largest selection. They are very expensive though.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a Speeco post hole digger I purchased at TSC a few years ago. I seems to work fine.
A post hole digger will not work with imatch. (the top link of your 3 point needs to be removed)


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

It says on your specs you have a king cutter 6 ft brush mower. I have a 609 brush cutter that is too big forthe tractor and I want to trade in. Are the King Cutter ones very heavy duty? We have an imatch and I really don't feel like taking it off. Is there a brand of post hole digger that will work? Maybe weld a bar onto the digger to make it compatible.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm happy with my King Kutter brush mower.
I have the standard duty 6' brush mower with 40 HP gearbox w/slip clutch. It will mow up to 1 1/2" or slightly larger stuff and take it pretty well.
There are heavy duty King Kutter brush mowers available with heavier decks, larger stump jumers and 60 or 80 HP gearboxes.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The bale spears, we only get round bails that are between 6 and 800lbs. The lift capacity at 24" behind pivot point is 1400 lbs, so I am thinking that the difference will even out ok when you figure how far out behind it will be. 

Does anybody have any experience with the John Deere or Frontier impliments. The john Deere ones I have heard aren't worth crap, but the frontier blade we bought seems to be very heavy duty. 

I really hope that I didn't go out and buy a $550 imatch just to find out I can't use it. Tell me it ain't so.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *Does anybody have any experience with the John Deere or Frontier impliments. The john Deere ones I have heard aren't worth crap*


I'm sure John Deere has a lot of good implements.
But the light duty JD 513 brush mower I had was JUNK.
The 5' JD 513 cutter with slip clutch cost about the same as my King Kutter 6' mower with slip clutch, but couldn't take near the abuse my King Kutter will.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Just wondering DK35vince, It says you have a Kioti. How is that working out for you. We borrowed a brand new Kioti with loader and backhoe from a friend once and it was a peice of [email protected]#$#@. The !#@ thing couldn't even lift a full load of dirt. IT had 12 hrs on it and broke down. THen proceeded to leak every type of fluid in the machine all over our nice cemented barn floor. I was looking at your impliments. Nice selection.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a 2001 DK 35 with 950+ hours. (purchased it new)
Never had a bit of trouble with it. I replaced 1 tachometer cable a few years ago, thats it.
I'm real pleased with this tractor. The loader is pretty strong and the Rhino 85 backhoe works great.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Almost forgot.
I also had a loader tilt cylinder seal replaced under warranty.
Overall the strenght and reliabilty of my DK 35 has been very good.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

We must have had a dud.


----------

